# The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know why I have not thought to post this link sooner but, better late than never.

The "The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition" is a book that was published around the turn of last century(1900's) and covers everything from Basic Recipes from ingredients common to period kitchens to Butchering Time Recipes.

For anyone interested in making satisfying meals from common ingredients, preserving foods in (now) unconventional ways, wanting to know how to cure a fresh ham or even how to make sausage casings - This book covers it.

http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/009574347

I have it (in Pdf) and reference it fairly often. I hope to some day get my original hard copy from my parents, if they ever find it lol, it was in a box of "Stuff" I got at a farm auction in the 70's.

Copywrite is long expired and it is "Public Domain" so no issues in downloading it.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Excellent, thanks. I downloaded it. REALLY wish I had a hard copy. This was before the days of refrigeration, LOTS of good info here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love old cook books!!!

So thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I downloaded all 450+ MB of this book. It will take me a month or more to go through it. TONS of good stuff in it. 

Thx Dave!!!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for sharing the cookbook. Can never have too many.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, davarm! I'll be downloading this immediately.


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I really love old cook books, sometimes the measurements are a little hard to follow, but alot of cool old foods in them.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Downloading now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

As has already been noted this file is 444 MB. I'm not sure if I hit them at a busy time or whether they are bandwidth limited, but my download took forever, crawling about at 50Kb/sec. Be prepared to be downloading for hours and hours if you hit the same conditions I got.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

rladams said:


> Thanks for the link, I really love old cook books, sometimes the measurements are a little hard to follow, but alot of cool old foods in them.


A lot of people tell me that the measurements are not what they expect in a cook book but thats how I cook so its not so odd to me.

Reading that book as a kid and growing up in a family that had acres of garden and canned, froze or dried the produce shaped the way I looked at preserving food.

I've been Curing/Drying hams lately, I used the "Butchering Time Recipes" section as a guide and they've come out pretty good(IMO). I'm going to take one of them to the South of Dallas Meet-Up and I guess I will see if anyone else shares my opinion.

It can make you take a long hard look at the "Ball Blue Book"


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I posted this thread some time ago: Food Weights and Measures (I don't know how to get it to link). I can post the oven temps from wood stove to modern oven if needed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> I posted this thread some time ago: Food Weights and Measures (I don't know how to get it to link). I can post the oven temps from wood stove to modern oven if needed.


I remember the thread, I reread it a month or two ago. Good reference material, Thanks

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/food-weights-measures-8005/


----------



## kiteri (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH!!! Printed it out (so worth the time) and stored it in a sealed food saver bag just in case while I read through it on my computer. This was such a good share!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's something that may help with oven temps in the Orange Judd Cookbook and other old cookbooks:

Slow Oven.....................250 - 325 degrees
Moderate Oven...............325 - 400 degrees
Quick or hot Oven...........400 - 450 degrees
Very Hot Oven................450 - 550 degrees


----------

